# Cheesecake



## Mattchewone (May 12, 2011)

Hi Guys/Gals, 

Just want a bit of help with cheesecakes, is there an alternative to using cream cheese in a cheesecake? I am not a fan of cheese and would rather not use it (I hate cheese!) could you use condensed milk in one way or another? 

I know a recipe of a nice lemon cheesecake style dessert that uses condensed milk and double cream and thats nice and thick, but I want a chocolatey one. 

Any idea's, if not then i'll just have to leave it i think, and stick with a mousse of some sort. 

Matt


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2011)

No offense, Matt.  Pick another dessert.  I'm not trying to be a wiseguy but cream cheese is the heart of cheesecake.  If you don't like cheese...


----------



## Mattchewone (May 12, 2011)

Thats fine lol 

I did think that hense the name lol. 

Is there any other kind of dessert like a thick mousse that I could make chocolatey and have on a biscuit or pastry base?


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2011)

You could actually make a mousse.  

How about chocolate ice cream with hot fudge sauce and whipped cream on a cookie (biscuit).


----------



## Selkie (May 12, 2011)

How about a garden variety chocolate cream pie?


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2011)

How about some puff pastry cut in squares, Lightly filled with  finley chopped chocolate milk or bittersweet and some toasted finely chopped nuts then baked til chocolate is melted, I'd also brush the pastry with melted butter
Or you could do a crostata with chopped chocolate dough placed on top of fill half way all around then sprinkled with sugar and toasted sliced almonds and top itt all off with ice cream or flavored whipped cream
kadesma


----------



## Fabiabi (May 12, 2011)

Hi Matt, 
I know what you mean, sometimes a cheesecake can be a little too cheesy for me too but you want to keep the texture. Maybe you just need to sweeten the ingredients up a bit to take the savory edge off of it. Maybe a dense mousse?


----------



## Mattchewone (May 19, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You could actually make a mousse.
> 
> How about chocolate ice cream with hot fudge sauce and whipped cream on a cookie (biscuit).



This sounds lovely!

Thanks everyone for your replies really grateful!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 19, 2011)

If you want the cheesecake texture without the sour component of cream cheese, use clotted cream, or  crème fraîche .  Neither have the pronounced cheese (sour) flavor, but will give you the texture you are looking for.  

Cheese cake is a custard that gets its texture from eggs and cream cheese.  If the ratio of cheese to eggs is changed, it will change the texture of the custard.  Also, the cooking time will greatly affect the final texture.  Cooking longer will create a more firm, and dry cheesecake, while shorter cooking times will make the cheesecake more creamy and smooth.

To get the smooth creamy cheesecake, cook only until the custard is mostly set.  It should giggle a little when the cheesecake is moved.  The firmer cheesecake won't giggle, and an inserted knife will come out clean.

Personally, I like the firmer texture, while many feel that this means your cheesecake has been overcooked.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Mattchewone (May 20, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> If you want the cheesecake texture without the sour component of cream cheese, use clotted cream, or  crème fraîche .  Neither have the pronounced cheese (sour) flavor, but will give you the texture you are looking for.
> 
> Cheese cake is a custard that gets its texture from eggs and cream cheese.  If the ratio of cheese to eggs is changed, it will change the texture of the custard.  Also, the cooking time will greatly affect the final texture.  Cooking longer will create a more firm, and dry cheesecake, while shorter cooking times will make the cheesecake more creamy and smooth.
> 
> ...



Thank you that is most helpful I will have to try this with clotted cream and see how it goes!


----------

